# Advice on shocks?!



## 1968Goat (Jan 9, 2009)

I blew a rear air shock on my 68 GTO and never liked air shocks in the first place, and now I'm trying to decide what shocks to put on it. Any suggestions on what kind to buy?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Gas shocks?


----------

